# Sex, what works for you?



## Zagnut (Aug 9, 2006)

As a BHM, formerly a SSBHM, I've often found sex to be rather challenging. I had a lot of earlier negative experiences that caused a lot of fear and apprehension when those rare times I had partners came along. I often had erectile disfunction with women due to these fears, though never alone when I tended the home fires.

As a result, I have became rather familiar with a great many alternative ways of expressing sexuality, whether it was via oral gratifying my partners, or via BDSM and such.

So, I guess my question is, what works for you all? BHMs, what positions work? FFAs, what about you? What are some of the things you enjoy? Is it much different with a woman that is thin, rather than BBW? I've never had been with a woman with long enough legs for "cowgirl", and "doggie" seems to be one of the more common positions that I end up employing. Thankfully, I have a wonderful partner now.

Zagnut.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 9, 2006)

Only 'challenging' problems that I've had in sex have been with skinny guys. (Admittedly I've never slept with someone over 300lbs). Hip bones like daggers, I swear.


----------



## Zagnut (Aug 9, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Only 'challenging' problems that I've had in sex have been with skinny guys. (Admittedly I've never slept with someone over 300lbs). Hip bones like daggers, I swear.



I've only time I was with a thin woman to whole bony thing threw me. She was a "just lie there" type so it was pretty much a lousy experience to begin with.

Interestingly enough, my girlfriend loves to climb all over me. I must be good padding!

Mt. Zagnut


----------



## growingman (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to say I am attracted to thin/average/athletic women. I prefere women with long thick hair and I love them on top. I don't mind being on top if the woman wants to feel the weight of my belly, especially if she has stuffed it to the max, but if I am really full I may not be able to move very well on top. I enjoy making her happy so I usually do whatever makes us both happy anyway. I love exploring her fantasies and learning as much as I can so I really like a woman who tells me what she likes and doesn't like. I have to agree that a woman who just lies there is a turn off, but I fortunately I haven't seen a woman like that in a very long time.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 11, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Only 'challenging' problems that I've had in sex have been with skinny guys. (Admittedly I've never slept with someone over 300lbs). Hip bones like daggers, I swear.



what ya waitin' for?


----------



## Tim_FA (Aug 11, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Only 'challenging' problems that I've had in sex have been with skinny guys. (Admittedly I've never slept with someone over 300lbs). Hip bones like daggers, I swear.




I know exactly what you are talking about,...Four years ago when my wife Nicki weighed around 190lbs on her 5'11" frame,...Nicki's hip bones were forever jabbing me, was painful very at times, i can get kinda wild, lol..
Nicki's now over 400 lbs and it's pure heaven, injuries reduced significantly


----------



## lemmink (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm working on the hip bone issue, really. My method involves pasta and chocolate.


----------



## baron20 (Aug 11, 2006)

Let me tell you... when my girl friend and I first got togeter it was the first time I had sex when I was this big (400lbs) So there was a learning curve, a rather steep one, but we worked things out thats for sure. Her on top is my favorite, although she cant really go up and down, its more of a grinding motion. Me on top works good too, I have to lift up my belly to get into postion then let it fall. I have to say she she enjoys this throughly. It took us alot of work but we seem to work around my wieght nicley.


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Aug 12, 2006)

I've always found the doggie style, with her on the edge of the bed...and me standing, where I can pull up my gut and rest it on her butt...is the best penetrating position for my 350+ pound frame.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 12, 2006)

::considers:: I would think maybe "piledriver"... not sure if you guys know what I mean or if you call it the same thing. I'm sure the kama sutra has a really fun name for it but i forget what it is. It's a 'man superior' position where she is on her back and you pull her legs up and onto your shoulders - or hold her ankles and push them all the way to the headboard or wall... sounds uncomfortable for her but it's only awkward for a moment or two and it's really deep penetration. You could rest your belly on the back of her thighs and I'm sure most FFAs would LOVE that. Pillows definitely make it more comfortable. Also, if you were to kneel or stand and pull her close to you/edge of the bed, have lie on her side and rest her leg up on your shoulder, your belly wouldn't be in the way much at all. I have had one sexual/romantic relationship with a really big guy so have found that in water is also really nice. It's less stress on the guy's knees, etc., and gives the woman a fun break from being ... um, on top... most of the time.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 14, 2006)

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> I've always found the doggie style, with her on the edge of the bed...and me standing, where I can pull up my gut and rest it on her butt...is the best penetrating position for my 350+ pound frame.



Okay I wish all big guys could figure out they they gotta move their gut around or its just not gonna work....arggh...and the girl doesn't wanna make the guy feel bad buy saying something about moving his gut cause that might make him feel bad..

oh hell..MEN..lol


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 14, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> ::considers:: I would think maybe "piledriver"... not sure if you guys know what I mean or if you call it the same thing. I'm sure the kama sutra has a really fun name for it but i forget what it is. It's a 'man superior' position where she is on her back and you pull her legs up and onto your shoulders - or hold her ankles and push them all the way to the headboard or wall... sounds uncomfortable for her but it's only awkward for a moment or two and it's really deep penetration. You could rest your belly on the back of her thighs and I'm sure most FFAs would LOVE that. Pillows definitely make it more comfortable. Also, if you were to kneel or stand and pull her close to you/edge of the bed, have lie on her side and rest her leg up on your shoulder, your belly wouldn't be in the way much at all. I have had one sexual/romantic relationship with a really big guy so have found that in water is also really nice. It's less stress on the guy's knees, etc., and gives the woman a fun break from being ... um, on top... most of the time.



Can I just add thought that women don't always like having to have thier feet/legs up in the air. I had an ex that this was "the" position he liked and it was a constant thing...

variety is key people


----------



## missaf (Aug 14, 2006)

What works for me?


Taking your time
Go in with small expectations and let the diversity of the person govern the experience, not preconceived notions
Lots of pillows
Lots of toys 
Concentrate on every sensation rather than the frustration


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 14, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Can I just add thought that women don't always like having to have thier feet/legs up in the air. I had an ex that this was "the" position he liked and it was a constant thing...
> 
> variety is key people



I hear ya. Variety is definitely key.


----------



## swordchick (Aug 14, 2006)

missaf said:


> What works for me?
> 
> Taking your time
> Go in with small expectations and let the diversity of the person govern the experience, not preconceived notions
> ...


 
I'm writing that down. 



Dibaby35 said:


> Can I just add thought that women don't always like having to have thier feet/legs up in the air. I had an ex that this was "the" position he liked and it was a constant thing...
> 
> variety is key people


 
true.

I had giving up on sex...well, good sex. My size and their "size" would get in the way. I know that I need to take control. Get on top and ride out.


----------



## inona (Aug 18, 2006)

Me on top of my big man is great in every way.


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2006)

> I would think maybe "piledriver"... not sure if you guys know what I mean or if you call it the same thing. I'm sure the kama sutra has a really fun name for it but i forget what it is. It's a 'man superior' position where she is on her back and you pull her legs up and onto your shoulders - or hold her ankles and push them all the way to the headboard or wall... sounds uncomfortable for her but it's only awkward for a moment or two and it's really deep penetration.



We used this position a lot in the latter part of my wife's pregnancy, the extra flexibility in the hip joints made it all the easier *L*



> I have had one sexual/romantic relationship with a really big guy so have found that in water is also really nice. It's less stress on the guy's knees, etc., and gives the woman a fun break from being ... um, on top... most of the time.



Did it in the water once, and it was amazing....and then we read about all the upleasant things that can happen to women after the pumping action drives water--which often has bacteria and various other microscopic critters in it--into areas the body isn't really meant to have water in, and hence is not designed to fight water born invaders off effectively from.

Those stories were terrorizing enough that we never went the aquatic route again. I'd LOVE to be told of some safer way to do it in the water, cause......well..... :eat2: 

-Ed


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ummm as long as there is a woman involved.... all of it


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Aug 25, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> So, I guess my question is, what works for you all? BHMs, what positions work? FFAs, what about you? What are some of the things you enjoy? Is it much different with a woman that is thin, rather than BBW? I've never had been with a woman with long enough legs for "cowgirl", and "doggie" seems to be one of the more common positions that I end up employing. Thankfully, I have a wonderful partner now.



For me, in what experiences I've cobbled together over the years, I've found that both missionary and "cowgirl" positions work well--though the former tends to get me rather winded and swaety in a short period. I think, as another poster mentioned, the key is getting the male to lift his gut for proper penetration. Once I figured that out (hey, I had other things on my mind at those particular moments. I wasn't exactly thinking in ergonomics *grins*), I found sex to be far less frustrating for me.


----------



## tankgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *missaf*
_What works for me? 
Taking your time
Go in with small expectations and let the diversity of the person govern the experience, not preconceived notions
Lots of pillows
Lots of toys 
Concentrate on every sensation rather than the frustration
_
Time? I'm supposed to go from zero to AITA!! in a week.... never mind that I just recently got off three years celibacy.
*sarcasm* Preconceived? I'm a porn star. What's so weird about that? I can take anything for hours and hours and hours and like it.
Yup.
Yup.
GEE, DON'T I WISH!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dibaby35*
_Can I just add thought that women don't always like having to have thier feet/legs up in the air. I had an ex that this was "the" position he liked and it was a constant thing...

variety is key people _


Cept for those of us that are still learning- I LIKE IT that way.
**HE** doesn't.
NOW what?
I'm trying to deal with his variety.
I'm trying to deal with the idea of real masturbation and toys.
I'm TRYING.
But for some reason, I have to be perfect.
Now.


Any ideas? I like sex, but I don't seem to have the same amount of freedom he has in that department. He's inhibition itself.

I have so many inhibitions I can't even track them all.

Ideas...?


----------



## missaf (Aug 25, 2006)

Inhibitions need to be faced head-on, and the best way to do that is talking about them -- just get it out in the open. It may be awkward to get started, but the conversations usually help you relax.

Another thing to consider is just spending time touching each other, and exploring each other. Tantric massages such as the lingam and yoni massages are designed to help you pleasure each other in a relaxing enviornment, without the expectation of orgasm, but sheer pleasure. 

Not that I'm a ho' or anything, just my experiences


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2006)

Ditto to what Missaf posted. Sex is about the Intimacy. Its about being together. Its also about practice, practice, and practice. It about having fun.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 28, 2006)

There is such confusion and fear around sexuality in this country, probably because we live in an electronic ocean of sexual images and innuendo broadcast constantly by the media, that we have lost all touch with the reality of intimacy. Intimacy does require being present, centered and focused both on your partner and your own feelings and sensations. Most sexual problems arise because folks have a hard time maintaining focus on their partner and drift off into reverie or something worse. 
There are good relaxation techniques involving breath control and progressive muscle relaxation that can help the partners to get in better "touch" with each other. That is something that can only develop over time and is rarely found in the first attempts...it is about patience and love...the love part is the key, because it gives strong reason for the patience. When you care deeply about someone, you work with them to get over any hurdles in intimacy.
The inhibitions thing can be deep and can go so far as to be a part of a wider social anxiety. That is something to talk to a professional about, but for most of us, it is a matter of bringing intimacy in slowly, exploring boundaries very, very slowly and not rushing into it. There is a lot of excitement, but unless that translates out into a deeper passion, there will not be much going on. Patience is the way, grasshopper! :bow: 



missaf said:


> Inhibitions need to be faced head-on, and the best way to do that is talking about them -- just get it out in the open. It may be awkward to get started, but the conversations usually help you relax.
> 
> Another thing to consider is just spending time touching each other, and exploring each other. Tantric massages such as the lingam and yoni massages are designed to help you pleasure each other in a relaxing enviornment, without the expectation of orgasm, but sheer pleasure.
> 
> Not that I'm a ho' or anything, just my experiences


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Ditto to what Missaf posted. Sex is about the Intimacy. Its about being together. Its also about practice, practice, and practice. It about having fun.



Kudos to both Missa and Fuzzy for what they wrote above, (and to which I whole-heartedly agree with), but you missed a step in the middle, somewhere:

_*It's (also) about bending her over like a safety pin, grabbing her waist-length red hair like the reins on a horse and hittin' it SO hard that her ass looks like fifty pounds of Jell-O, being repeatedly kicked by a mule.*_


ETA: Spelling correction.


----------



## missaf (Aug 28, 2006)

Ehem, you volunteering, Eric? 



Ericthonius said:


> Kudos to both Missa and Fuzzy for what they wrote above, (and to which I whole-heartedly agree with), but you missed a step in the middle, somewhere:
> 
> _*It's (also) about bending her over like a safety pin, grabbing her waist-length red hair like the reins on a horse and hittin' it SO hard that her ass looks like fifty pounds of Jell-O, being repeatedly kicked by a mule.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Aug 28, 2006)

Oooooh....ahhhhhh....whoa, dude! Jello...mules....uhhhh....the mind waffles..that's *it*...I need some waffles, butter and syrup! Thanks for reminding me!:eat1: :eat2: Sex makes me very very hungry! Uhhhh...just about everything makes me hungry, come to think of it, but sex makes me ravenous! :eat1: 




Ericthonius said:


> Kudos to both Missa and Fuzzy for what they wrote above, (and to which I whole-heartedly agree with), but you missed a step in the middle, somewhere:
> 
> _*It's (also) about bending her over like a safety pin, grabbing her waist-length red hair like the reins on a horse and hittin' it SO hard that her ass looks like fifty pounds of Jell-O, being repeatedly kicked by a mule.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## missaf (Aug 28, 2006)

*



 SO hard that her ass looks like fifty pounds of Jell-O, being repeatedly kicked by a mule.

Click to expand...

* 
*On a totally unrelated note, I kinda noticed that effect the other day having fun on my own ;-)*


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 28, 2006)

My 2 cents: pool.
The water makes you weigh less. Not to mention the way fat feels with all that water making it ripple


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Kudos to both Missa and Fuzzy for what they wrote above, (and to which I whole-heartedly agree with), but you missed a step in the middle, somewhere:
> 
> _*It's (also) about bending her over like a safety pin, grabbing her waist-length red hair like the reins on a horse and hittin' it SO hard that her ass looks like fifty pounds of Jell-O, being repeatedly kicked by a mule.*_
> 
> ...



LOL Eric. T~ya. I agree. The post wasn't initially about connecting or sensuality, as wonderful as those things are... and as much as I appreciate them. I think it was more about positions. lol 

Still, great great great thread, though!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> LOL Eric. T~ya. I agree. The post wasn't initially about connecting or sensuality, as wonderful as those things are... and as much as I appreciate them. I think it was more about positions. lol
> 
> Still, great great great thread, though!



Oh, you know what, actually? I stand corrected. The sensuality posts can apply to the first paragraph of Zagnut's initial post... about apprehension and sometimes having ED. The positions posts all apply to the last paragraph where he asks us about technique and positions. 

Fair enough!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> My 2 cents: pool.
> The water makes you weigh less. Not to mention the way fat feels with all that water making it ripple



Yes, but I've had better success in hot tubs and spas, than cold water pools.
At least in my spa, anyway.


----------



## missaf (Sep 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, but I've had better success in hot tubs and spas, than cold water pools.
> At least in my spa, anyway.


 
Heated pools!  We had a pool in our room at the Caesar's Pocono Resorts, along with that champagne glass hot tub. Both were great for fun in the water.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 17, 2008)

I love riding on top of my man.... holding onto his soft moobs and watching his big belly wobble as i thrust. It drives me crazy and gives me such an intense climax! And of course, being a feeder, stuffing his face doesn't go a miss 

I have NEVER experienced an orgasm with a slimmer guy, they just don't hit the spot for me


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 17, 2008)

Dibaby35 said:


> Okay I wish all big guys could figure out they they gotta move their gut around or its just not gonna work....arggh...and the girl doesn't wanna make the guy feel bad buy saying something about moving his gut cause that might make him feel bad..
> 
> oh hell..MEN..lol


 
Holy shit! I had no idea!! THANKS FOR THIS!!

Never even crossed my mind, and the logistics were really confounding me.

Well, this is gonna be one damn sweet weekend, that's for sure.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 17, 2008)

Most everything works for me, I doubt I'm gonna get into any of the more elaborate karma sutra positions that are named congregation of the sheepdog or whatever, at least not for an extended time period...but yea not too many things I don't dig


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 23, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Holy shit! I had no idea!! THANKS FOR THIS!!
> 
> Never even crossed my mind, and the logistics were really confounding me.
> 
> Well, this is gonna be one damn sweet weekend, that's for sure.



love your sarcasm..

anyways I'm serious here...I dunno it's just frustrating is all. It's happened more than once to me okay? That's why I brought it up. It's like he's oblivious that its in the way and a huge turn off on my end.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 23, 2008)

missaf said:


> Move said gut for him
> 
> Guts resting on asses doggy style =
> 
> Ehem, I think I'm feeling better now




I dunno about u girl but its kind of hard doggie style to reach all the way back there and even poke at his gut..lol..maybe something else..lol..but tummy is even higher..lol


----------



## Hole (Oct 23, 2008)

I've never been with a thin or average guy. And when I say been, I mean sex ofcourse. I lost my virginity to my fiance. He has been my only bed partner and the sex is out of this world.:wubu: We don't have any issues, thankfully. I love mixing it up and trying out different positions but my favourite is the classic missionary.

I do have a question though. My fiance gained some weight and so when I am on top of him thrusting, he gets quite red underneath his belly. I don't know if I have explained this well :/ Anyone relate? Any advice? He told me it hurt him a little and said it was because I was rubbing against his fat. 

Sorry if I seem naive/ignorant.. it's just he is the first man I have been with let alone, a BHM.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 23, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Most everything works for me, *I doubt I'm gonna get into any of the more elaborate karma sutra positions that are named congregation of the sheepdog or whatever*, at least not for an extended time period...but yea not too many things I don't dig





but I would LOVE to try and convince ya ;]


oh, dirty dirty...this thread should be off-limits to me.

While I'm here, I should contribute:

I love having a big guy on top, with his belly rubbing on my..."special spot"...*blushes*, and I can watch it sway and bounce off me, but I understand that can get physically tiring for the guy.

Me on top was always my fav [and most plausible] with my ex big guy, I got to play with his belly and watch it jiggle, plus the added satisfaction of knowing that I was in control.


I just aired my sex-life out on the internet...*waves* Hi Mom!!!


----------



## Hole (Oct 23, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> I love having a big guy on top, with his belly rubbing on my..."special spot"...*blushes*, and I can watch it sway and bounce off me, but I understand that can get physically tiring for the guy.



I hear you LOUD and clear.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 23, 2008)

Hole said:


> I hear you LOUD and clear.



Oh likewise!!!! :eat2:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 23, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> but I would LOVE to try and convince ya ;]



hey missy I'm pretty flexible for a big man  I'm just saying I'm not gonna be upside down in a twisted pretzel of flesh for too long, maybe a bit but after awhile I might get a cramp haha


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 23, 2008)

Dibaby35 said:


> love your sarcasm..
> 
> anyways I'm serious here...I dunno it's just frustrating is all. It's happened more than once to me okay? That's why I brought it up. It's like he's oblivious that its in the way and a huge turn off on my end.


 
I assure you, I was not being sarcastic at all, I was really thankful that you posted that. I really hadn't thought of that, and I'm pretty sure I gave you rep too for that post, because it was so awesome for a clueless gentleman like myself. 

I'm dead serious, there was 0% sarcasm in my previous post. Thank you again!


----------



## Victim (Oct 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> but I would LOVE to try and convince ya ;]
> 
> 
> 
> Me on top was always my fav [and most plausible] with my ex big guy, I got to play with his belly and watch it jiggle, plus the added satisfaction of knowing that I was in control.



Indirect clitoral stimulation is so highly underrated that nobody pays any attention to trying it anymore, despite how well it works.

There are also other things that help, I posted about that in another thread a while back. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=828224&postcount=64


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 24, 2008)

for me the big thing is what leads up to sex. all of that little foreplay. looks touches caresses and the feeling that he thinks i'm as special as i think he is. feeling respected. if i have that then i know any obstacle that might present itself can be gotten around. if there is drama tension etc... i don't even bother because it just ain't gonna happen. and, i don't like faking it. after that i can pretty much do anything as long as i have pillows to take the stress off my knees. i'm really squishy and flexible so i haven't had much of a problem with things getting in the way. even though i haven't "done" an FA who is exerienced with such things but only other guys i'm still very comfortable during. i do think that relaxing is a big issue. luckily i don't have any issues about being nude since i have been an artists model on and off for years. that pretty much kills that fear.


----------



## Hole (Oct 24, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who can help with my question (see: page 2) or should I make an embarrasing revealing thread on it? Lol.

*blush*


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> but I would LOVE to try and convince ya ;]
> 
> 
> oh, dirty dirty...this thread should be off-limits to me.
> ...



i feel ya. i haven't been with very many big men but they are very nice. it just hasn't worked out that way. the mound and belly rub thing is... well you get the picture. i also adore the pressure. its really lovely. i get why FAs like a big girl on top--well sort of lol.


----------



## djudex (Oct 25, 2008)

Hole said:


> Is there anyone out there who can help with my question (see: page 2) or should I make an embarrasing revealing thread on it? Lol.
> 
> *blush*



Try getting him to put a pillow under his butt while you're riding him to elevate his lower body, it may allow his belly to gravitate towards his chest and stop it from rubbing against you. Either that or douse him in baby oil :bounce:


----------



## persimmon (Oct 25, 2008)

djudex said:


> Try getting him to put a pillow under his butt while you're riding him to elevate his lower body, it may allow his belly to gravitate towards his chest and stop it from rubbing against you. Either that or douse him in baby oil :bounce:



Although if you have a fellow with a big bum and you shove pillows under him like you've done with the others, you may suddenly wonder why your galbladder seems to be in the vicinity of your ear.

I recommend shaving cream or some other soapy concoction on torsos, as it cleans up a lot more easily than baby oil. K-Y type lubes look like dry snot pretty fast.

p (p is for pervert, yup)


----------



## swike77 (Oct 25, 2008)

I find I can still pretty much do anything (even at 425), apart from spoons and side on positions, although it's sadly been a few months since I've had a chance too :

I think cowgirl and reverse cowgirl are best as it provides by far the best penetration, and you get to see all of your girls curves rather than just a blur of their face going up and down lol.


----------



## Hole (Oct 26, 2008)

djudex said:


> Try getting him to put a pillow under his butt while you're riding him to elevate his lower body, it may allow his belly to gravitate towards his chest and stop it from rubbing against you. Either that or douse him in baby oil :bounce:



I already put a pillow under his butt for maximum penetration.
Baby oil or some sort of lube sounds good. I didn't think of that. Thank you very muchly.


----------



## velia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hole said:


> I've never been with a thin or average guy. And when I say been, I mean sex ofcourse. I lost my virginity to my fiance. He has been my only bed partner and the sex is out of this world.:wubu: We don't have any issues, thankfully. I love mixing it up and trying out different positions but my favourite is the classic missionary.
> 
> I do have a question though. My fiance gained some weight and so when I am on top of him thrusting, he gets quite red underneath his belly. I don't know if I have explained this well :/ Anyone relate? Any advice? He told me it hurt him a little and said it was because I was rubbing against his fat.
> 
> Sorry if I seem naive/ignorant.. it's just he is the first man I have been with let alone, a BHM.



You explained it just fine, and you certainly don't seem ignorant.  I recommend finding a water-based lubricant you like, and just, well, be generous with it. I'm not sure I'd do something soap-based, simply because you're probably hot during sex, which means your pores will be more open... so shaving cream or the like might be irritating to either or both of you. 

I personally recommend Eros. It's definitely a bit more spendy than KY or Astroglide, or whatever, but it never seems to get slimy and takes quite a while to dry up. Its easy clean up as well (not really sticky at all) and we've never had it stain anything. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## candie702 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by djudex View Post
Try getting him to put a pillow under his butt while you're riding him to elevate his lower body, it may allow his belly to gravitate towards his chest and stop it from rubbing against you. Either that or douse him in baby oil

I already put a pillow under his butt for maximum penetration.
Baby oil or some sort of lube sounds good. I didn't think of that. Thank you very muchly.

Careful with the baby oil ladies. That stuff isn't really intended for sex and can lead to some nasty infections.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so late jumping on this bandwagon. 

I'm a fan of the girl on top position; but with a twist. While on top, extend your legs so your feet are on or above his shoulders. Not only stimulation from penetration, but also from his belly. :wubu: Just trust me.

And good call on the pillows. Having missonary sex in my van is killing my back.


----------



## Hole (Nov 13, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I am so late jumping on this bandwagon.
> 
> I'm a fan of the girl on top position; but with a twist. While on top, extend your legs so your feet are on or above his shoulders. Not only stimulation from penetration, but also from his belly. :wubu: Just trust me.
> 
> And good call on the pillows. Having missonary sex in my van is killing my back.



That sounds interesting... how the heck do you move though?


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

Hole said:


> That sounds interesting... how the heck do you move though?



a joint effort I'm guessing, him bouncing you up and you going with the motion. :bow:


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

Basically ill usually always start with some heavy making out and lead to the warm up, some gentle kissing along parts of her body that make her feel like she is the only one... the neck, the shoulder. If she is the type, Remove the cloths and head down South to make out with the vertical lips. the places are all up to you, Standing Doggy Style in the shower has always been something i wanted to do over everything else. 

Doggy Style, Straight up from the Back. holding on firmly to her hips or thighs.

Leg over shoulder, as the guy is on top leaning forward using more of his weight for the initial Thrust.

Spooned, for a slower more Relaxed state. ( not for too long though , don't want my engines to cool off).

Carrying her on my arms and basically stand up Pogo Stick.

Her on Top is a nice Break, just make sure it's not her doing all the work. 

Missionary is a bit harder when your a heavy guy, so stick to other moves where your not so much off Balance.


it's good to switch it up if you can, and keep it interesting. Rotate what you do, where you do it, what time of the day. only thing limiting you are your stamina, capacity to do it, and imagination. 


Tips.

Find out what she likes, or any Fantasies she may have.

Shift Moves around do not stick to a Solid Play , give her something to look Forward to.

Do Romantic Gestures on Random Days, just to make her feel special.

IF ! and i really mean IF, I'm not correct Girls need more mental stimulation the a guy would to enjoy Sex Fully.

Girls what do you think ??


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm 6'3 about 345 and the only position I've ever had trouble with is spooning while we're on our sides.... It always gives me killer cramps in my leg so I just don't bother with it anymore.

I've had sex with women as small as 4'11 115lbs ... to 6'0 300lbs... the size of the woman doesnt really have a huge different on how things go down in bed with me. 

The only other problem I've encountered is pacing myself and conserving my energy, there have been times where I could have sex for over an hour straight without stopping. And there have also been times where after 10 minutes I'm completely exhausted and find it hard to continue. So learning how to deal with energy was important for me.


----------

